# Admission to US Medical School



## PrasoonTripathi

as an international student what steps does one need to take to get admission in institute like HARWARD MEDICAL SCHOOL


----------



## Arshman1995

spell it right for one thing.


----------



## MedGrunt

You need to first complete a four year bachelor's degree and satisfy all US pre-medical course requirements. You must also pass the MCAT exam. Harvard is one of the best medical schools in the United States and the admissions process is extremely competitive.


----------



## Marek Svoboda

For detailed info what exactly you need to do in order to get to a US med school, look at my blog.
There is everything you need to know from the requirements to the admission stats of different schools, including Harvard. 

For starters, you need to complete at least one year at a US educational institution and fulfill pre-med requirements. The rest is pretty much up to you, but acceptance rate of Harvard is not too promising for anyone.


----------

